# My Iyanden Eldar Log



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

This is my log about my progress as a beginner with the Eldar Craftworld of Iyanden. I will be posting pictures of my army along with things I think I could improve on the models and I would like it if you guys helped give me tips about what I should do on my models. I will also be posting some of my army lists and again I would aprreciate it if you could give me tips for those as well.

*Fire Prism:*










This is a picture of my first large vehicle. It is the new Eldar Fire Prism/Night Spinner. I will post some more pictures of it later in both Fire Prism and Night Spinner forms. I am not all that good at painting spirit stones. Please give comments on what you like and what you don't like.

*Here is an army list:*

My 1500 Point Eldar Army List:

HQ----1

Farseer_265pts
Runes of ward
Runes of wit
Spirit Stones
Doom, Fortune and Guide (Farseer)
W/Warlock Bodyguard X3
Conceal (Warlocks)


ELITES----2

Harlequin Troupe X7_204pts
Troupe Master
Shadowseer
Harlequin's Kisses X2
Fusion Pistol X2
Power Weapon (Troupe Master)

Fire Dragons X6_128pts
Exarch
Dragon's Breath Flamer (Exarch)
Crack Shot and Tank Hunters


TROOPS----3

Dire Avengers X10_177pts
Exarch
Power Weapon & Shimmershield (Exarch)
Defend and Bladestorm

Rangers X5_120pts
Pathfinder X5

Guardian Jetbikes X3_66pts


FAST ATTACK----1

Warp Spiders X5_152pts
Exarch
Extra Deathspinner (Exarch)
Powerblades (Exarch)
Withdraw


HEAVY SUPPORT----2

Dark Reapers X5_215pts
Exarch
*EML*(Exarch)
Fast Shot and Crack Shot

FirePrism_205
Shuriken Cannon
Vectored Engines
Star Engines
Holo-Fields
Spirit Stones

*(TOTAL=1532 POINTS)*

Don't forget to comment. (I bet the first thing people will say about the army list is "Too many upgrades" :laugh:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

god thats a LOT of yellow...

more pics soon?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like a great start! Iyanden is a fun color scheme 

For your yellows, I'd suggest the following. Base coat it with the GW foundation, aptly named Iyanden Yellow. Then wash it throughly with Gryphone Sepia. Then paint all the armour plates (leaving the crevices untouched) with Golden Yellow. Highlight up the endges with mixes to 100% Sunburst Yellow, then do a very thin edge highlight with 50/50 Sunburst/White.

For the blues, it looks like you want to leave the crevices yellow, and thats fine, just means you have to be very careful! Start with Regal Blue, and do some mixes up to 100% Enchanted blue. If you need an extra edge highlight do a 75/25 mix of Enchanted/Ice Blue. Be careful mixing in the Ice blue though, it'll lighten your color very quickly.

Good luck! Looking forward to seeing lots more 

Edit: I see some bare plastic there. Are you painting right onto the plastic? If so, you're going to want to invest in some white primer. It'll make your paint sick much better to the model, and it'll ensure you have complete coverage. Oh and by the way, make sure to thin your paints!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

My main suggestion, though my advice really isn't worth much cause I'm a learning painter as well, would be to put shadows on that yellow some how. The vehicle as a whole looks very bright. The colors seem cleanly done and all but I think it would really go a long long way to have darker colors under them to bring them out. I think I would try to use a dark brown color to fill in all the gaps in the armor plates and stuff like that. Like a wash if you have it. Then for the blue you could do a little highlight line of a lighter blue around the edges.

Just doing those two things I think would make your vehicle look pretty good.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

@Fallen. 

yep i'll post some up in at least 4 hrs hopefully.

@Pherion

the grey you can see is the sensor array painted codex grey lol.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

@Babypowder

I have seen your Bluthwe project log. thats what made me start mine. I love your modified jetbikes. they're pretty awesome.

Here are a couple of pictures of my Avatar of Khaine.










What I don't like about the Avatar is the scrappy paint job I gave it. I painted it about 1 month after I started and didn't have many paints or different brushes. The only thing I like is the purple gemstone on his head


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is my mini seer council that I use (1 Farseer and 3 Warlocks).










Yes I know the Farseer isn't Iyanden but I did that 2 weeks after I did the Avatar and I never changed its colours because I thought I did a decent job for a beginner. I like my warlocks' pouches and bags, I reckon I did them pretty well. remember comments please on what I could improve on for next time :grin:

I will post some more pics soon. I'm thinking of posting my Warp Spiders.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been uploading lots over the last day so here are my Warp Spiders










I like the colour scheme but Hate how I did the exarch's gem. Ruined the whole figure I reckon


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for checking my log out! I wish I had more time lately to work on them.

My suggestion is kind of the same. Look up washes, its a really simple technique and does wonders for you. Pherions suggestions are great as usual too. He is a better painter than I am.

The thing I'm seeing with your guys as well as the falcon earlier is that its like solid color meets solid color. You seem to have the colors down and be able to actually pin point where you want those colors, which is more than I can say for myself haha. So if you took a wash over it all the dark colors in the recesses of the model as shadow would really make the colors you have pop pretty well I think. So that would definitely be my first step.

The way I do it, if you dont want to actually buy washes, is I just really water down some black paint. Then I just lay the model down and brush the watered down paint over the whole model. It kinda looks dirty and all but it darkens everything and the watered paint rolls down in the cracks and where there would be shadow. Then when it drys I flip the model, basically doing this to every side I can using gravity. Then when its all done and dry I take my original color again and paint back over it but don't go over the places the shadow would be. Some people say if you are making your own washes like this to add stuff to them like floor wax and such, but I just used water mostly, recently I added a little soap to the water, it seems to do about the same thing but maybe sinks it into the cracks a little better.

Just something really easy to try if you want, it will probably feel like a lot of work cause you have to basically paint everything like 3 times with the paint, then wash, then paint again but it looks pretty cool when you get it done.

Then if you want to go really crazy is when I'd add highlights. Just small areas around edges and such with a lighter color.

Oh ya, for your yellow parts too, instead of using black paint for the wash I'd probably try and use a brown color(I think Pherion suggested sepia? that'd probably be good but if you dont have it any brown-esque color you like would probably work.)

Another thing, if you don't like those paint jobs on your older minis, don't be afraid to strip them and repaint them. Stripping is another thing that is alot easier to do than alot of people usually think. And then you have a nice clean model to repaint the way you wanted it.

Keep up the work! Hope this helps.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Babypowder said:


> Oh ya, for your yellow parts too, instead of using black paint for the wash I'd probably try and use a brown color(I think Pherion suggested sepia? that'd probably be good but if you dont have it any brown-esque color you like would probably work.)


Bubonic Brown or Snakebite Leather would probably work for this.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

if you seriously just layed down a wash over your models and then began to paint untop once dried just the fine details and highlights, the key to speed painting good looking models is not to paint them perfectly but just to accent the lighting and trick human eyes

seriously just throw some black wash over one of those warlocks and then highlight the armour/ cloth with the same colour and you will see what im talking about. its easy! and your stuff will look better give it a whirl.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

I've stripped 10 guardians and it turned out great but it took a while. i used the dettol technique


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Use Simple Green if you can get it man. None of the problems of all that toxic stuff. You can even drink simple green..... if you really wanted to!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Another good option is this stuff called Purple Power. Its a degreaser found in alot of auto sections at department stores. Its basically a strong cleaner like Simple Green. I just used it recently to strip my entire witch hunters army and some of the eldar I'm planning on adding to the one I'm working on(Ironically it was an avatar! haha) It was really simple and once I figured out what I was doing it only took the stuff soaking over night then I just run water over them as I pick them up and toss em in a bowl of water, then after a few more minutes dump the water out pick up the minis and let them dry. I didn't even really have to scrub them, but admittedly I'm not much of a perfectionist with it so there are deeper parts that still have specs of paint and such.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

Pherion said:


> Use Simple Green if you can get it man. None of the problems of all that toxic stuff. You can even drink simple green..... if you really wanted to!


I'm not sure that you can get it in Aus but i'll try and find it. and about drinking it....maybe later :laugh:



Babypowder said:


> I just used it recently to strip my entire witch hunters army and some of the eldar I'm planning on adding to the one I'm working on(Ironically it was an avatar! haha)


Sounds good as well as long as it ain't toxic or burns kinda thing like brake fluid crap or whatever it is lol.

Also would either Simple Green or Purple Power actually get rid of the gloss varnish on the figures as well?


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are some more pics of my army these next pictures will be my harlequin shadowseer and one of my rangers (the others are painted yet :S).










I like the simplicity of the shadowseer (i didn't do the checkers coz i don't think i'm ready yet) and i like the ranger overall but i think i need to improve the realness of the cloak (make it more material like). if anyone could give tips on that please.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very good looking. You really should invest in those washes  The shadow seer would look 100X better with a few washes.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

yeh i'm gonna buy a wash set in a couple of weeks and also thankyou


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

The purple power stuff pretty much removes everything. I've mostly just stripped metal models with it but I did do one plastic guardian. It removes the spray paint I used to primer them, which was just a primer spray bought at a dollar store that's used on outdoor stuff. It removed GW paint, It removed normal paint bought at walmart, it also kind of removes super glue, so you'll probably have to rebuild models after your done, but it doesn't always get the super glue. It will also mess up green stuff if you have anything made with that so I wouldn't use it on those unless you are trying to get the green stuff off the model. It basically cleans everything off...so I'd say it will remove gloss varnish also though I didn't have any models with it on to see.

It's also biodegradable so no worries there. Its not like brake fluid or what not, it's just a degreaser/cleaner. I think the only reason its in the auto section instead of chemicals sections is that it's meant to clean car parts.

Of course Simple Green is sold right next to it at the walmart I buy the purple power at. So I'd say they are very similar products. I chose the purple power because while like...90% of reviews on simple green stripping paint people swear by it there were actually a few reviews that said its not as good as they thought it would be. There are also two different types of Simple Green, which I think is why those few negative reviews didn't have as good experience with it. The one is the good stuff you buy it in a jug basically and its the pure simple green, while they also put out a spray bottle simple green that is kind of diluted and meant to clean around the house with basically.

I would say that basically what ever you can find in that section that says it's biodegradable and is a degreaser will probably work at stripping really well without the toxic mess.

Good Luck!


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome thanks


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

Just ordered Eldrad Ulthran. Mainly because he's a cool looking mini but also because It will help me smash my mates


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow your color choices and painting abilities are great I can't wait to see you add washes and start thinning down your paint with a little water.
It will take a few more coats but wont look so thick on the figure.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

@ hacknslashgamer

Thanks, u really think my painting is good?

Yew Eldrad arrived, i'll post some pics soon.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are my pictures of Eldrad Ulthran, Farseer of Ulthwe.










Overall he's pretty good I reckon. I like how I did the Staff of Ulthamar. All bleached bone parts are pretty messy though.


----------



## Traitoris Extremis (Sep 5, 2010)

hey they look good man, its always nice seeing other peoples work. i think all you are missing here is a wash and some highlighting but you did a good job coating the models. one question.
Are you using a Primer on your models? They look like they are not primed.


----------



## Traitoris Extremis (Sep 5, 2010)

oh and by the way great job on your soul stones they look like gems.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

King_of_eldar said:


> I'm not sure that you can get it in Aus but i'll try and find it. and about drinking it....maybe later :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy Simple Green at Bunnings. Nice looking Eldar models!


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah they're all primed, chaos black or skull white.

Also thanks, I thought I was too good if u read my first ever post on this log.

yeah I called bunnings a few days ago and they said they had some lol.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya. I used to have a huge Eldar army so i have a soft spot for these guys .

Nice work on the models. I have noticed a few things. For your "bone" parts the paint looks a little too thick. Also do you have any washes? If so just give it a wash of devlan mud. Another thing i think will help is to add some white highlights to the bone colour this will stop it looking flat and give it depth. 

To make your black pop either highlight with Codex grey>fortress grey or used kommando khaki. Other than that it looks neat and the Gems look awesome. 

Keep up the good work. 



*LTP*


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice LTP. u must be pretty experienced hence all the rep.

Also I know its not eldar but I'm also starting a chaos space marines world eaters army and would like some advice on how to paint a good red and gold (world eaters scheme) for my CSM


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i dont know what you are saying some of your spirit stones are bad ass looking, your warlocks have some really good detailed spirit sones. and even eldrads spirit stones look outstanding.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

no painting for a while, i broke my wrist playing football (soccer)


----------



## elgeo (Sep 28, 2010)

Ouch dude, i like your miniatures though.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

here are some pics of my wraithguard and ranger :laugh:










I'll be posting some of my dark reaper pics soon


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

sirously dude you realy need to add some sort of shading/highlighting to that wraithguard. pleaze tell me that you not just painting sunburst yellow on a white primer and leaving it at that. pleeeze????:wild:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello threadomancy.

OK I have to echo what everyone else has said. If you can not get your hands on some wash then try this.

Future Floor wax 2:1 with black. You may need to add more Furture so do some test runs. Apply it all over the model, make sure it gets in the recessed. Then go over it again with sun burst just on the very edges to give it some omph.

You basing is outstanding for the most part, very neat and for the most part the paint does not look to thick, but you need to get into dry brushing and highlighting. I think you are starting off way to bright for your base color.

http://www.paintingclinic.com/clinic/guestarticles/gwpaintblendingchart2.htm


----------

